# Wow error 132



## crazydude991 (Dec 1, 2008)

I keep getting in wow error 132








when i go in certain places or use certain spells it appears the error and i have to restart wow.....
Can anyone help me with this,i posted this on several forums but no one seams to have an answer to it.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please contact Blizzard support. It appears to be their generic hardware error which could mean that your computer is overheating; you have an insufficient power source, or even video card. If it happens after say, an hour or two of gameplay, it may be a heat problem.

You can blast out your fans with a dust cleaner (can of air) or you could even go as far as to upgrade your fans.

Sometimes, as little as reapplying the heatsync compound can solve heat problems for you.

EDIT: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.html?forumId=11110&sid=1

As you can see, many have problems with this game and there appear to be few solutions. I was trying to look for a FAQ for error #132 but at this time, I remain unsuccessful.

Good luck... :4-dontkno


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I seem to be finding something about low quality ram that has to d owith error #132


----------



## crazydude991 (Dec 1, 2008)

So the video card its overheating and i need more ram???
If that its the problem i think i can resolve it but till i resolve it can i install this game with the following requirements:
PC System Requirements

OS: Windows XP (Service Pack 3), Windows Vista (Service Pack 1)

Processor:

Minimum: Intel Pentium 4 1.3 GHz or AMD Athlon XP 1500+

Recommended: Dual-core processor, such as the Intel Pentium D or AMD Athlon 64 X2

Memory:

Minimum: 512 MB RAM (1GB for Vista users)

Recommended: 1 GB RAM (2 GB for Vista users)

Video:

Minimum: 3D graphics processor with Hardware Transform and Lighting with 32 MB VRAM
Such as an ATI Radeon 7200 or NVIDIA GeForce 2 class card or better

Recommended: 3D graphics processor with Vertex and Pixel Shader capability with 128 MB VRAM
Such as an ATI Radeon X1600 or NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT class card or better

Sound: DirectX-compatible sound card or motherboard sound capability

on my laptop :
HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook PC
BIOS: PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1
AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 (2 CPUs),~2.GHz
3006MB Ram
Video card: NVIDIA MCP67M GeForce 710M / nForce 630M Integrated RAMDAC , 1065 MB 
Will it work on my Laptop?and not give me any errors and overheating?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

lets use this program and post back with your temps
Everest
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't you just love games that give you generic errors?
I would go so far as to tell the user that there is a hardware issue possibly to do with heat or power and that they should click here to visit a step-by-step guide (local html documents) to ensuring that our game will run smoothly on your machine. 

crazydude991, it looks like your processor and graphics chip are fine for this game, but what do you have for RAM? Everest should be able to display information about your RAM.

To test for RAM problems, you can download and burn a MemTest86 CD:
http://www.memtest86.com/

Good luck! :wave:


----------

